# Dark Knight Rises Sequel and Recommended Villain



## AkatsukiMadara (Jul 28, 2012)

Even though Christopher Nolan wanted Dark Knight Rises to be the last movie for his Batman franchise, there is still a chance for a sequel that stars Joseph Gordon Levitt as the new protector of Gotham. Joseph Gordon Levitt plays John Blake in Dark Knight Rises and at the end of the movie, he inherits the Batcave while Bruce Wayne retires from crime fighting to have a normal Life with Selena Kyle. Also at the end, Blake changed his first name to Robin which references the name of Batman's sidekick, but because the actor is over 30 years old, Gordon Levitt will have to become the superhero Nightwing.



Here is what he would look like if he does intend on playing the character for the future sequel




and this is the villain he should face off against

Killer Croc


More info will be revealed soon enough


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't want a sequel.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

I think this would probably be better than Rises.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Make the villain the Mad Hatter and sign me up !


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)

How about they just hold off on making Batman films altogether for about the next 12 to 15 years?


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> How about they just hold off on making Batman films altogether for about the next 12 to 15 years?



I can see them going five years without a new Batman movie, 12/15 is probably way too much for this current Hollywood.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2012)

12-15 years is way too long, Would I care at that time?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

Long Halloween adaptation at some point.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

They could have  2 Batman reboots within that time period.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

2020 seems reasonable.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> 12-15 years is way too long, Would I care at that time?



Who cares if you would care or not? Putting out yet another Batman film, let alone a reboot or a sequel to Nolan's trash, within a 5 year period would be unbearable. The live action Batman adaptions need to cool off for about 10-12 years.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's an idea, why don't DC stop putting Batman and Superman at such a high pedestal and show the public that they might have other cool characters.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

Why don't they just adapt graphic novels next time?  They are taking too many liberties with the screenplays in my opinion.  Make a Year One film.  Make a Long Halloween film.  Make a Dark Victory film.  But I'm with tetra.  I'm exhausted.  I need a break from film Batman.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2012)

On top of having to wait awhile before there is even a reboot, I also don't wanna see any straight out of the page adaptations


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Because Superman and Batman guarantee profits. That is why there will be tons of different Batman comics out at the same time , along with a couple of Supes.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

Parallax said:


> On top of having to wait awhile before there is even a reboot, I also don't wanna see any straight out of the page adaptations


The other way isn't working.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)

WB should be ballsy and turn Batman gay. Instead of having Bruce lure women all the time like the juggling misogynist that he is, he should just be plowing dudes left and right. Have his nipple suit make a comeback with a pink and purple color scheme to boot.

*EDIT:* You could call it 'Bitwing'; 'cause every time Batwing goes to take down a villian, he just stretches out his nutbag revealing a batwing.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2012)

Why do people want him to be Nightwing when he is obviously, so obviously hinted at being the next BATMAN? It isn't even subtle.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

My try hard senses is tingling ....


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)

And the villain should most certainly be Bane again... in a suit this time (_with assless chaps for pants_).


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> WB should be ballsy and turn Batman gay. Instead of having Bruce lure women all the time like the juggling misogynist that he is, he should just be plowing dudes left and right. Have his nipple suit make a comeback with a pink and purple color scheme to boot.
> 
> *EDIT:* You could call it 'Bitwing'; 'cause every time Batwing goes to take down a villian, he just stretches out his nutbag revealing a batwing.



That's about as likely as Cameron releasing Battle Angel Alita in the next three years.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm talking about down the road.  Not any time soon.  But I think they could go with Victor Freeze as the villain next time around.  He deserves a proper take.

Edit:  I really want that Battle Angel film as soon as possible.  Can't believe Cameron is focused on more Avatar crap.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Because Superman and Batman guarantee profits. That is why there will be tons of different Batman comics out at the same time , along with a couple of Supes.



Don't know until you try, Iron Man wasn't that popular before his first movie. now his name alone is an automatic moneymaker.

If they feel like none of their other characters can draw interest, maybe they should write new/better characters.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)

In all seriousness, when they find the proper director to "reboot" Batman, whatever the fuck that term means in modern Hollywood anymore, I'd like to see Deadshot as the villain.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Why not just use Villains not used yet, Huugo Strange, Mad Hatter, Clayface, Scarface, Firefly etc etc.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

lol scarface


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2012)

Did someone mention assless chaps?

They should use Baby Doll.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)

Deadshot at the villain--and introduce female Robin.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't believe people are still bitching about Iron Man's new armor having too much gold.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

They can always introduce the Question in a Batman film .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2012)

wtf Who said anything about Iron Man's armor in this thread?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

I would like for them to introduce Huntress.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I can't believe people are still bitching about Iron Man's new armor having too much gold.



That armor is incredible.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 29, 2012)

he better be the next batman and have someone be Jason Todd.

villain should be the penguin or riddler


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Edit:  I really want that Battle Angel film as soon as possible.  Can't believe Cameron is focused on more Avatar crap.



I think that Cameron loves playing in his own world a bit too much.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I can't believe people are still bitching about Iron Man's new armor having too much gold.



This is the extremis armour 



The Gold was basically the interface between the armor and Tony nervous system.  

So if that was indeed the Extremis armour a solid shot to the chest is going to give Tony seizure .


----------



## Garfield (Jul 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I can't believe people are still bitching about Iron Man's new armor having too much gold.


Gold is softer, the armor's compromised


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I think that Cameron loves playing in his own world a bit too much.



By "own world" you obviously mean that huge pile of cash he bathes in daily, right?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

Stunna.  This thread has fallen apart and turned into a conversation thread.  Pretty obvious too in my opinion.  Can't believe I have to explain this to you.





TetraVaal said:


> That armor is incredible.


I agree.  Think it looks sharp.  People have bad taste around here.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> People have bad taste around here.



Tell me about it. Just look at all the people who suck-off Nolan on here. Unreal.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Werent Rukia complaining about continuity on the last page? .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Werent Rukia complaining about continuity last page? .



What does Iron Man's new armor have to do with continuity?


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> By "own world" you obviously mean that huge pile of cash he bathes in daily, right?



Of course.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2012)

Thread was actually on topic..


----------



## ovanz (Jul 29, 2012)

I doubt it will be a sequel, about the villain, Dark Wing has its own enemies right? like Slade or Wildebeast. I don't know if they are gonna gave him a batman villain. 



Rukia said:


> I'm talking about down the road.  Not any time soon.  But I think they could go with Victor Freeze as the villain next time around.  He deserves a proper take.



This. They now fixed Bane movie image after the gore that was Batman & Robin, they should do the same to Mr Freeze. And Poison Ivy too. 

They tried not focusing too much in batman/superman, Green lantern last year anyone? but that movie didn't do much money, The studios expect to make money. They know doing a movie about the dark knight is a money maker anywhere, anytime. 

They could do a Flash/Wonder woman/Martian Hunter/Mr Miracle movie, but again, it could end like green lantern. Is not a guaranted profit for the studio like a Batman film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> What does Iron Man's new armor have to do with continuity?



If it indeed the extremis armour like you said, then they fucked up the entire specs for it. I am not against the gold on top. The gold was underneath the armour for a specific reason as someone said it was weaker and the red much harder.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> If it indeed the extremis armour like you said, then they fucked up the entire specs for it. I am not against the gold on top. The gold was underneath the armour for a specific reason as someone said it was weaker and the red much harder.



So reworking the aesthetic of the armor fucks up the specs how? If you want to nitpick about petty shit, then why don't you criticize Nolan for turning Bruce Wayne into RoboBatman? Black is working with the best in the biz when it comes from an engineering aspect; if Shane Mahan feels its best to go with the nano-mechanic armor that they're going with, then it's probably for functional purposes.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2012)

Deathstroke


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> So reworking the aesthetic of the armor fucks up the specs how? If you want to nitpick about petty shit, then why don't you criticize Nolan for turning Bruce Wayne into RoboBatman? Black is working with the best in the biz when it comes from an engineering aspect; if Shane Mahan feels its best to go with the nano-mechanic armor that they're going with, then it's probably for functional purposes.



- I am not questioning the engineering or the functionality of the armour they built.

- In the comics the gold leaked out like a liquid first and covered tony like a spandex suit then the red appear out. The color was for specific metals of each.

I am assuming the gold on top is probably the same gold underneath the red which means something got re worked. But for all I know it could be just the design. Anyway I am already assuming this armour wont transform the same way out the comics . 


- We call it Nolan verse for that very reason because its his verse.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)

So by that logic, you can't call it Blackverse for Shane Black? Reworking the aesthetic of an armor hardly disrupts "continuity"--if anything, it brings a sense of practicality. For all my money, I'm wagering this will be the most HARD piece of armor from an actual science fiction standpoint.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Of course it is Shane Black verse not going to argue that was just going off what I know that is all.

I couldnt care less as long as the armour has the extremis artillery , and the transformation is legit.


----------



## TSC (Jul 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Edit:  I really want that Battle Angel film as soon as possible.  Can't believe Cameron is focused on more Avatar crap.



Not to mention he made partnership with Disney theme park to have a Avatarland section in Disney's Animal Kingdom. No fucking joke.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 29, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Here's an idea, why don't DC stop putting Batman and Superman at such a high pedestal and show the public that they might have other cool characters.



This. I'd love to see The Flash finally get his own movie in this day and age.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 29, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> How about they just hold off on making Batman films altogether for about the next 12 to 15 years?



Because people stand to make money on this lucrative franchise closer to the near future. I'd expect another Batman movie in about five years, give or take.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

To be honest DC could make great movies off their Vertigo line of course it would have to be rated R.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd like to see an R-rated Batman film one day. Not even for the sake of excessive violence or sexuality, but even thematically it would be refreshing.

Maybe with a lower budget than your standard summer blockbuster--reduce Batman's location to one particular setting--maybe using the entire interior of Arkham asylum as a plot device.

It's too bad the Joker has been done to death now... I could totally see Michael Pitt fitting that type of role for the Joker.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Huugo Stange is the person running the Asylum. He is a Brilliant calculated villain and then you add a secondary villain like Killer Croc or Clayface for the muscle.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)

Also, with Bruce's extensive knowledge in science, I would like to see the idea of a Batsuit made out of nano materials similar to the nanosuit in Crysis. Probably a bit outlandish for the Batman universe, but still explorable none the less.

*EDIT:* Also, for the first time ever, please hire a fucking action choreographer who can actually TAKE ADVANTAGE of Batman's martial arts repertoire.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd like to see them do something with Hush. Get that whole psychological cat and mouse game going with a worthy foe. I think one thing they could include in the next one that Nolan hardly touched upon was "World's Greatest Detective" version of Batman. The man is supposed to rival Sherlock Holmes, isn't he? That's one benefit of hindsight. They can see everything that worked in Nolan's Batman, see what didn't, and see how they can tweak and improve upon the few things Nolan didn't get right.

Lucius gave Bruce a huge compliment when he said he could fix the autopilot in The Bat, which was like the only time I can recall anyone pretty much outright calling Bruce brilliant. His genius was very much downplayed in Nolan's universe. Perhaps Nolan thought downplaying it would make his version of Bruce Wayne more human; I don't know.

But that's something they can play with. Make Bruce Wayne the genius he is in the comics. Also, yes, Bruce is a martial artist, so get a choreographer, a grueling training regimen for the actor playing him, and storyboard the shit out of those fights. Batman's never been afraid to use a roundhouse.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

The problem with the Nano suit much like his Amazo suit he doesnt make them his main suit because he feels like he doesnt need it much.

I like to see him take out guys coming at him all at once, I dont want to see Burton or the other ones where he is flipping and doing all that flashy shit. Bats is a calm fighter who doesnt like to waste too much energy .

Edit: Show some foresight in Bats ala prep.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2012)

TSC said:


> Not to mention he made partnership with Disney theme park to have a Avatarland section in Disney's Animal Kingdom. No fucking joke.



You sound displeased. That, however, sounds cool as fuck.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think we're demanding that he be some acrobatic freak of some kind (or at least, I'm not), but that he be portrayed as the competent martial arts expert that he is. I think after Nolan's trilogy, nobody's interested in seeing the Gothic and campy iterations of Batman that came before it (then again, even without the Nolan trilogy, I'm pretty sure nobody wanted to see Shumacher's Batflicks anyway), but the guy can flat out go in the fighting arena. I didn't have much of a problem how he fought in the Dark Knight trilogy--Nolan improved as that went along--but Batman could open it up a bit. No gratuitous flips required. Just expand.


----------



## ovanz (Jul 29, 2012)

In a next batman movie, the secondary villain to be Scarface. 



And the main villain could be Mr Freeze/Strange/ Black Mask.


----------



## Grape (Jul 29, 2012)

Topher Grace as next Batman.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

Well why not?  He made a fantastic Venom.  Unfortunately his brilliant performance was lost in that horrendous flick.  I definitely think he deserves another chance though.


----------



## Bart (Jul 29, 2012)

I doubt there'll be a sequel with John Blake :3

But if there is, and that's a VERY BIG if, I'd really like to see how he'd manage to recieve his training, as that'd be very important I'd imagine lol.

World's Finest with JGL and Cavill thinking I ;(


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Bart said:


> World's Finest with JGL and Cavill thinking I ;(



This type of realism Bart? .


----------



## Bart (Jul 29, 2012)

Danger 

Why isn't there anything realistic about someone from another planet? As scientists have sort of proven that that there is a high probabability in there being extraterrestrial life.

But the Man of Steel teaser, coupled with what Nolan and Snyder have said, sort of suggests that there will be an element of realism to it, read that of what you will.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Bart said:


> Danger
> 
> Why isn't there anything realistic about someone from another planet? As scientists have sort of proven that that there is a high probabability in there being extraterrestrial life.
> 
> But the Man of Steel teaser, coupled with what Nolan and Snyder have said, sort of suggests that there will be an element of realism to it, read that of what you will.




I just dislike the use of the word. 

Just say we are cutting out the cheesiness of  Superman like the general public being stupid.


----------



## Bart (Jul 29, 2012)

Oooooo ;O

I didn't get what you said there lol ~


----------



## Wicked (Jul 29, 2012)

Maxie Zeus in the next sequel.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Bart said:


> Oooooo ;O
> 
> I didn't get what you said there lol ~



In the earlier comics much like the first live action Supes movie, it was very obvious Clark was Supes in every aspect. 

He would use his powers while growing up and rarely anyone would notice. At least in the trailer someone noticed it when he was rescuing that bus.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 29, 2012)

enough with fucking batman movies


----------



## Bart (Jul 29, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> In the earlier comics much like the first live action Supes movie, it was very obvious Clark was Supes in every aspect.
> 
> He would use his powers while growing up and rarely anyone would notice. At least in the trailer someone noticed it when he was rescuing that bus.



Well yeah, but there are loads of ways :3

I guess you're on about the mother and her son, and then there's Lana looking at Clark in the trailer; but there are loads of ways for them to sort this out, but then again even before the glasses wouldn't Clark's friends and everyone in Smallville who see Superman be like, "Woah, why's Clark Kent wearing a red and blue suit?"

But I have faith that both Nolan and Goyer have figured out a way to deal with this in the story.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Bart said:


> Well yeah, but there are loads of ways :3
> 
> I guess you're on about the mother and her son, and then there's Lana looking at Clark in the trailer; but there are loads of ways for them to sort this out, but then again even before the glasses wouldn't Clark's friends and everyone in Smallville who see Superman be like, "Woah, why's Clark Kent wearing a red and blue suit?"
> 
> But I have faith that both Nolan and Goyer have figured out a way to deal with this in the story.



Dont question my illogical shit !


----------



## Bart (Jul 29, 2012)

Hahaha       ^^


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hugo Strange as the next villain (@DangerDoom- note the one "u" in "Hugo"). Adaptation of _Prey_ and maybe _Monster Men_- Strange is a respected criminal psychiatrist and polymath with secret mob connections who is brought in to consult with a special police task force assigned to capture the mysterious "Bat-Man" vigilante who has been attacking criminals for the previous 6 months. Skip the origin story.

Call the film _Gotham_ and put more focus on an ensemble cast reacting to the Batman, who isn't confirmed to be Bruce Wayne until 60 minutes in; up to that point, Bruce and Batman have actually been in the same place at the same time, or opposite ends of the city; Alfred disguises himself as Bruce to throw people off the trail (and to pick up dates for his obsessive loner master) while Strange is framing Batman for murders commited either by himself or by a brainwashed minion, an unstable and violent cop on the task force who hates Batman with a passion.

Throw in the mob and cameos of some supervillains- because the hell with origin stories- and give us Harvey Dent (and show him as mentally unstable) prior to Two-Face and Captain James Gordon again, but also other characters, probably including Catwoman. Follow it up with _Long Halloween_ and _Dark Victory_ takes, but make these just the first trilogy in a series of trilogies. 

Make Gotham _gothic_, and don't mind being too realistic too much. Also make things scary. Above all try to move away from the "villains are the plot" mentality- the plot is the plot; the villains are just part of it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Hugo Strange as the next villain (@DangerDoom- note the one "u" in "Hugo"). Adaptation of _Prey_ and maybe _Monster Men_- Strange is a respected criminal psychiatrist and polymath with secret mob connections who is brought in to consult with a special police task force assigned to capture the mysterious "Bat-Man" vigilante who has been attacking criminals for the previous 6 months. Skip the origin story.
> 
> Call the film _Gotham_ and put more focus on an ensemble cast reacting to the Batman, who isn't confirmed to be Bruce Wayne until 60 minutes in; up to that point, Bruce and Batman have actually been in the same place at the same time, or opposite ends of the city; Alfred disguises himself as Bruce to throw people off the trail (and to pick up dates for his obsessive loner master) while Strange is framing Batman for murders commited either by himself or by a brainwashed minion, an unstable and violent cop on the task force who hates Batman with a passion.
> 
> ...



I spell how I want !


----------



## Bart (Jul 29, 2012)

Danger, why did you leave the _'u'_ out?

You've crossed the line ... Don't speak to me again


----------



## Velocity (Jul 29, 2012)

I want not-so-serious Batman back.


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I want not-so-serious Batman back.





No thanks.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Bart said:


> Danger, why did you leave the _'u'_ out?
> 
> You've crossed the line ... Don't speak to me again



He didn't leave it out- he put an extra one in.

And no, DD, you will _not_ spell it how you want. masamune1 has spoken.


----------



## Bart (Jul 29, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I want not-so-serious Batman back.



Nolan's changed things, forever and pretty much what Eternal Goob said.





masamune1 said:


> He didn't leave it out- he put an extra one in.
> 
> And no, DD, you will _not_ spell it how you want. masamune1 has spoken.



He put another one in? ;O

That's even worse


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2012)

For better or worse?


----------



## Bart (Jul 29, 2012)

Stunna, who said you could get out of Bane's Pit?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2012)

Serious Batman will always exist in film because people are too into that and aren't willing to accept another variation of it even though it's just as valid.

people suck


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Bart said:


> Nolan's changed things, forever and pretty much what Eternal Goob said.
> 
> He put another one in? ;O
> 
> That's even worse





masamune1 said:


> He didn't leave it out- he put an extra one in.
> 
> And no, DD, you will _not_ spell it how you want. masamune1 has spoken.



You guys dont know about class. The extra U showed how exotic and refine of a villain Strange is .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 29, 2012)

What killed the dinosaurs?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Why don't they just adapt graphic novels next time?  They are taking too many liberties with the screenplays in my opinion.  Make a Year One film.  Make a Long Halloween film.  Make a Dark Victory film.  But I'm with tetra.  I'm exhausted.  I need a break from film Batman.



No one forces you to watch Batman films lol.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 29, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> No one forces you to watch Batman films lol.



Yup. Like, I knew the Green Lantern movie would suck, and that I wouldn't like it if I watched, so to spare myself pain, skipped it. Because I had that choice.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 29, 2012)

The royal flush gang


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I want not-so-serious Batman back.


I agree with this.  I don't want to see another so called gritty film for the rest of my life.


----------



## ovanz (Jul 29, 2012)

Not so serious? Adam west?

Yeah ... today movies lacks the "PUM" "BAM" effects when someone get punched.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

With Nolan's action I need the "Bam" effects.  I can never tell whether any of these punches or kicks are actually landing.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 29, 2012)

dont know if it can or ever will be done i would like a batman movie inspired by The Dark Knight Returns but which old guy could play batman.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> No one forces you to watch Batman films lol.


Not true.  An ex nagged me to death to go see Batman Begins.


----------



## Distance (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't mind a not so serious batman film. I just mind a terrible film.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2012)

This thread and a lot of the posts I've read are quite humorous, I salute thee.

In any case, what I'd like to see the inevitable Batman reboot that ties into JLA is Batman as _the world's greatest detective_, something that has literally never been made into a movie.  His intellect is what primarily make him an asset to the JLA.


----------



## ovanz (Jul 30, 2012)

If they want to do the Justice League movie in the future, i guess they could start giving hints in the next superman movie.

After the credits like marvel, and if anyone says that's a marvel only thing, they did that with green lantern movie, after the credits you see a small part when Siniestro wears the yellow ring.

Is the Justice League proyect real or just fans made up?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 30, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Serious Batman will always exist in film because people are too into that and aren't willing to accept another variation of it even though it's just as valid.
> 
> people suck



Silly Batman doesn't appeal. There's no silly Superman or X-men. Why does Batman have to have a "non-serious" variation?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 30, 2012)

Doctor Phosphorous for next Bat-villain.



Rukia said:


> I can't believe people are still bitching about Iron Man's new armor having too much gold.



Made me hungry for some Snickers nougat when I saw it. There should be some product placement.



Bart said:


> Why isn't there anything realistic about someone from another planet? As scientists have sort of proven that that there is a high probabability in there being extraterrestrial life.



There's the vague probability of there being fungi rats somewhere up there and there's we paying to watch a guy whose iconic powers can include hell sight and industrial refrigerator lungs.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Long Halloween adaptation at some point.



no not ever


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 30, 2012)

> Calls for a non serious Batman.
> Suggest a Bat graphic Novel.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 30, 2012)

There's no way anyone will be rebooting Batman any time soon. I say another 7+ years. Christopher Nolan left his mark on this trilogy and it's futile to say otherwise, even for the haters. I also don't see how anyone can do better than this trilogy considering it's viewed in such a positive light from Begins to Rises. However, that's what we always say and then one day someone comes in to swoop us off our feet.

If they can find a suitable director who won't turn this into some Batman and Robin, or Batman Forever crap then I'll be fine with a reboot in the not-so-near-future.


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2012)

The movie will not potray a good Batman, and would be too fictitious. People of this era should know the real Batman.


----------



## Bart (Jul 30, 2012)

All I have to say is good luck to the actor who is cast as the Joker in whatever reboot that'll occur in the future


----------



## Jena (Jul 30, 2012)

I think egghead should be in the next film.



It would be a most egg-cellent movie.


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2012)

Bart said:


> All I have to say is good luck to the actor who is cast as the Joker in whatever reboot that'll occur in the future



By the time they get back to the Joker I believe that people will have mostly forgotten about Ledger's performance.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> By the time they get back to the Joker I believe that people will have mostly forgotten about Ledger's performance.



You hipsters seemed to remembered Nicholson Joker when Heath was taking the role !


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2012)

I didn't remember Nicholson's Joker.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I didn't remember Nicholson's Joker.



Sudden Amnesia huh .


----------



## Gabe (Jul 30, 2012)

Tekkenman11 said:


> There's no way anyone will be rebooting Batman any time soon. I say another 7+ years. Christopher Nolan left his mark on this trilogy and it's futile to say otherwise, even for the haters. I also don't see how anyone can do better than this trilogy considering it's viewed in such a positive light from Begins to Rises. However, that's what we always say and then one day someone comes in to swoop us off our feet.
> 
> If they can find a suitable director who won't turn this into some Batman and Robin, or Batman Forever crap then I'll be fine with a reboot in the not-so-near-future.


 batman movies made a lot of money it wont take long for another one to come out. it is all about the money now a days


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't think JGL is becoming Nightwing but I'm in if they continue Rises with Blake's journey 

Better than reboot.


----------



## Bart (Jul 30, 2012)

Jena said:


> I think egghead should be in the next film.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a most egg-cellent movie.



Ah, a member of the _League of Trolls_, I see :3



Eternal Goob said:


> By the time they get back to the Joker I believe that people will have mostly forgotten about Ledger's performance.







Moon~ said:


> I don't think JGL is becoming Nightwing but I'm in if they continue Rises with Blake's journey
> 
> Better than reboot.



Exactly, I think it was fairly obvious that he'll be donning the Batsuit :3

But I think the fact Bruce beqeathed him the Batcave and that Waynor Manor is now an orphanage is a little clue for something in the "suggested" future


----------



## ovanz (Jul 30, 2012)

If they really are gonna do the Justice Leage movie, then probably will start with the next superman movie, so a new batman reboot its gonna happen soon. 

Yeah they should leave the joker, Ra's, Two face, Bane and catwoman alone, but any other batvillain could be, i'm still waiting for a new Riddler or a better Mr Freeze that isn't played by the ex-governator.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 30, 2012)

You would think the guy with the best Rogues list in the comic book world would have tons of choices for villains.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 30, 2012)

Bart said:


> Exactly, I think it was fairly obvious that he'll be donning the Batsuit :3
> 
> *But I think the fact Bruce beqeathed him the Batcave and that Waynor Manor is now an orphanage is a little clue for something in the "suggested" future *



Why am I having Death Note flashbacks? 

Really now, they can go with Blake's journey and introduce us more Batfamily members instead of rebooting Bruce's journey.


----------



## ovanz (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone else thinks the outside of Wayne Mayor looked like the Xavier School for Mutants? 

Crossover time


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 30, 2012)

I would like to see Hush in a future new Batman movie.


----------



## Vice (Jul 30, 2012)

How about a better Batman? Least interesting part of his own movies.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Hush was kind of a wank story though


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2012)

Vice said:


> How about a better Batman? Least interesting part of his own movies.


I agree.  Give him a voice we can understand this time.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 30, 2012)

wonder if clayface  will ever be in a movie probably to hard. i would like to see solomon grundy,Killer Croc would be interesting to be in a batman movie


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 31, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  Give him a voice we can understand this time.



Not our fault you need hearing aids.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 31, 2012)

Nolan shouldn't direct another batman. Please no.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 31, 2012)

Gabe said:


> wonder if clayface  will ever be in a movie probably to hard. i would like to see solomon grundy,Killer Croc would be interesting to be in a batman movie



None of those will work if the next Batman is as realistic and toned down as Nolan's. Solomon Grundy wouldn't be a zombie any more, at least, and Clayface wouldn't be made of clay.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Nolan shouldn't direct another batman. Please no.


Nolan is such a lousy filmmaker.


----------



## Bart (Jul 31, 2012)

No he's not ... ;O

There's been a lot of haters of Nolan and his films and I really ahte that; and I just don't understand why because he's probably among one of the best for his age and he's still a pretty young filmmaker.

The only other filmmaker I respect more than Nolan, if not equally, would have to be Steve McQueen :WOW


----------



## Harard (Jul 31, 2012)

Bart said:


> No he's not ... ;O
> 
> There's been a lot of haters of Nolan and his films and I really ahte that; and I just don't understand why because he's probably among one of the best for his age and he's still a pretty young filmmaker.
> 
> The only other filmmaker I respect more than Nolan, if not equally, would have to be Steve McQueen :WOW



This guy here knows what he's talking about.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You would think the guy with the best Rogues list in the comic book world would have tons of choices for villains.



He does; its just too bad the most important ones (Joker, Two-Face, Catwoman, Scarecrow, Ra's Al Ghul) have been used in the last series.

Still, Hugo Strange and Black Mask are still are due a turn. Plus, Penguin, Riddler, Freeze and others are due a good remake.



Velocity said:


> None of those will work if the next Batman is as realistic and toned down as Nolan's. Solomon Grundy wouldn't be a zombie any more, at least, and Clayface wouldn't be made of clay.



It would be kindof pointless to make the next Batman too realistic in the first place. They should move towards something different.

Though in point of fact, _originally_ Clayface was just a serial killer with a weird mask.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2012)

the thing is masa nobody gives a shit about Hugo Strange and Black Mask


----------



## Jena (Jul 31, 2012)

Parallax said:


> the thing is masa nobody gives a shit about Hugo Strange and Black Mask



Jena gives a shit


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2012)

nobody gives a shit that Jena gives a shit


----------



## Bart (Jul 31, 2012)

nobody gives a shit that Parallax doesn't give a shit about Jena not giving a shit


----------



## Jena (Jul 31, 2012)

Parallax said:


> nobody gives a shit that Jena gives a shit



Nobody gives a shit that nobody gives a shit that Jena gives a shit.


Shit.


----------



## Bart (Jul 31, 2012)

And now back to Batman lol :3

Just as long as nothing interferes with Snyder/Nolan's _Superman_ then I'll be fine with that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2012)

Parallax said:


> the thing is masa nobody gives a shit about Hugo Strange and Black Mask


I agree.  Neither of those characters can ever headline a Batman film.  Someone could be making Batman #10 and it still wouldn't be their turn.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, no C-list Batman villains please


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't think there is anything wrong with re-using villains.   I think the Joker would have probably been used again if Ledger hadn't passed away.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 31, 2012)

Mad Hatter, a guy that put Batman in a sick twisted version of Wonderland.
You know when you dont display your villains the remain C-list forever .


----------



## Bart (Jul 31, 2012)

Not necessarily, Danger :3

Take a look at most of Superman's rogue gallery, for example.


----------



## Creme egg (Jul 31, 2012)

they could base the next films on the court of owls. maybe go into the red hood or have Dr hurt/the black glove be the villans. Hush is a nice choice for a personal enemy. Not only attacking batman but Bruce himself. black mask would be a good second villain. (not the main villain but having him woulld be fun). 

Hell deathstroke would be Pretty cool too. though the two i would like to see would be riddler and ra's al ghul (was not a fan of ra's in the nolan movies)

or they could base the films on "A death in the family" and "the killing joke".


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 31, 2012)

Bart said:


> Not necessarily, Danger :3
> 
> Take a look at most of Superman's rogue gallery, for example.



Well I meant backed up by good writing. To some degree Toyman was written well in DCAU.


----------



## Bart (Jul 31, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Well I meant backed up by good writing. To some degree Toyman was written well in DCAU.



Yeah exactly :3

Why was I thinking of Toyman when I wrote that?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 31, 2012)

Bart said:


> Yeah exactly :3
> 
> Why was I thinking of Toyman when I wrote that?



Maybe because he sends modified toys to kill a guy who can sneeze away solar systems .


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 31, 2012)

Majority of Superman's rogues gallery are Z list


----------



## Bart (Jul 31, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Maybe because he sends modified toys to kill a guy who can sneeze away solar systems .



Genius ;O



Whimsy said:


> Majority of Superman's rogues gallery are Z list



Definitely not.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  Neither of those characters can ever headline a Batman film.  Someone could be making Batman #10 and it still wouldn't be their turn.



The opinion is noted.

And dismissed.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 31, 2012)

Don't know where else to put this, so I'll put it here -
Its not the news we need, but, the news we deserve right now, or something: 
They're finally animating The Dark Knight Returns



> The awesome Peter Weller stars as the aged Caped Crusader in this adaptation of Frank Miller's iconic graphic novel. In "Batman: The Dark Knight Returns, pt. 1":
> 
> ...it?s been a decade since Bruce Wayne hung up his cape, following most of the other superheroes who had been forced into retirement. Facing the downside of middle age, a restless Bruce Wayne pacifies his frustration with race cars and liquor ? but the bat still beckons as he watches his city fall prey to gangs of barbaric criminals known as The Mutants.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]QA-OwozG970[/YOUTUBE]


No Michael Ironside though  Fucking loved that guy doing the Bats in the animated series.


----------



## Jena (Jul 31, 2012)

YES PLEASE


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 31, 2012)

I want to bust a huge nut all over that video. But your all pussies, because I hear no Mr. Freeze at all in a thread about movie batman villains.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 31, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> I want to bust a huge nut all over that video. But your all pussies, because I hear no Mr. Freeze at all in a thread about movie batman villains.



He is no Captain Cold, Wuzz .


----------



## Kuya (Jul 31, 2012)

the guy who made this thread... 

made this thread.


so... whose dupe is he


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 31, 2012)

ovanz said:


> If they really are gonna do the Justice Leage movie, then probably will start with the next superman movie, so a new batman reboot its gonna happen soon.
> 
> Yeah they should leave the joker, Ra's, Two face, Bane and catwoman alone, but any other batvillain could be, i'm still waiting for a new Riddler or a better Mr Freeze that isn't played by the ex-governator.





ovanz said:


> In a next batman movie, the secondary villain to be Scarface.
> 
> 
> 
> And the main villain could be Mr Freeze/Strange/ Black Mask.





Wuzzman said:


> I want to bust a huge nut all over that video. But your all pussies, because I hear no Mr. Freeze at all in a thread about movie batman villains.



ovanz excluded.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 31, 2012)

Save for ovanz the rest of you need to borrow his left testicle. Btw Mr.Freeze is the only villain you need.


----------



## Jena (Jul 31, 2012)

Mr. Freeze is lame.

My wife is frozen in a block of ice waaah.

White people problems, amiright?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 31, 2012)

Jena said:


> Mr. Freeze is lame.
> 
> My wife is frozen in a block of ice waaah.
> 
> White people problems, amiright?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 31, 2012)

The official trailer came out for Dark Knight Returns


(Does it deserve it's own thread?)


----------



## Stunna (Jul 31, 2012)

Jena said:


> And I'll be like, "How hot is it outside?" And you'll be like, "I don't know" and I'll be like "IT'S 90 DEGREES friend" and then I'll bring my fist crashing upward.


I'm stealing that too.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2012)

Why do people bother replying to threads like this just complaining that there might be more Batman movies.

This is not one of those things that affects us all...so if you don't want to watch them, don't watch them?

Levitt as Nightwing would be pretty sweet. Cameos from a retired Wayne helping him out as a silent partner. It'll make money, and many will enjoy it...so why does anyone else care?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 31, 2012)

Over the internet, I didn't know it was time for the Special Olympics.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 31, 2012)

Law said:


> Why do people bother replying to threads like this just complaining that there might be more Batman movies.
> 
> This is not one of those things that affects us all...so if you don't want to watch them, don't watch them?
> 
> Levitt as Nightwing would be pretty sweet. Cameos from a retired Wayne helping him out as a silent partner. It'll make money, and many will enjoy it...so why does anyone else care?



It better have Mr.MotherFuckingFreeze


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 31, 2012)

As long as Joseph Gordon Levitt isn't in it i don't care


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> > Calls for a non serious Batman.
> > Suggest a Bat graphic Novel.



I think they are using the wrong word. Perhaps they mean a film that isn't so deeply rooted in "realism". I don't think anyone is interested in a light-hearted Batman movie.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 1, 2012)

lol JGL doing acrobatics and beating people with those skinny arms.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> I want to bust a huge nut all over that video. But your all pussies, because I hear no Mr. Freeze at all in a thread about movie batman villains.





Sephiroth said:


> What killed the dinosaurs?



**


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I think they are using the wrong word. Perhaps they mean a film that isn't so deeply rooted in "realism". I don't think anyone is interested in a light-hearted Batman movie.



I think he just meant he didn't like that story and thought it was silly.


----------



## Bart (Aug 1, 2012)

The more I think about it the more I believe Blake's the one who'll end up training Dick Grayson :3

As I said earlier, the revelation that Wayne Manor was left to the public as an orphanage and the fact Blake's pretty much inherited the Batcave from Bruce isn't something that shouldn't be underlooked; given they're both so close to one another - CONNECTION. Given that the bats engulfed Blake as they did Bruce and the fact he rose at the end _*nod to the title*_ he'll become _Batman_, not _Nightwin_g.

Down the future and along the line I think Grayson will find the Batcave and discover that Blake is indeed the _Dark Knight_; and when Blake wishes to pass on the mantle in the suggested future he'll pass it onto Grayson who'll adopt the name _'Robin'_ in respect of his predecessor or for whatever other reason.

And you can take that to the bank :WOW


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 1, 2012)

Pretty sure Blake is supposed to be a Robin amalgam


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2012)

Friday said:


> The movie will not potray a good Batman, and would be too fictitious. People of this era should know the real Batman.



There is no *REAL* Batman, there are countless numbers of different interpretations, most of them valid.


----------



## Bart (Aug 1, 2012)

Well that may be, but that's not to suggest that Dick Grayson will not, or doesn't exist, as the fact Wayne Manor is now an orphanage shouldn't be that much of a surprise in considering such a possibility about Blake meeting Grayson ;O


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 3, 2012)

How about the Mad Monk?

Even if just for a couple of scenes and killed halfway through the movie. Stuff it with things like that.


----------



## TSC (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 3, 2012)

Most watch...now!!!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 3, 2012)

Bart said:


> Well that may be, but that's not to suggest that Dick Grayson will not, or doesn't exist, as the fact Wayne Manor is now an orphanage shouldn't be that much of a surprise in considering such a possibility about Blake meeting Grayson ;O



Given that Blake is an amalgam of all of the Robins, I don't know if I'd want them showing up as actual characters aside from cameos. 

Seeing 3-5 kids (a charming one, an angry one, a nerdy one, a bubbly one, and a snobby one) hanging out in the halls of wayne manor would be a pretty cool shout out though.

Who am I kidding, the bubbly one wouldn't even be acknowledged


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 3, 2012)

Bart said:


> The more I think about it the more I believe Blake's the one who'll end up training Dick Grayson :3
> 
> As I said earlier, the revelation that Wayne Manor was left to the public as an orphanage and the fact Blake's pretty much inherited the Batcave from Bruce isn't something that shouldn't be underlooked; given they're both so close to one another - CONNECTION. Given that the bats engulfed Blake as they did Bruce and the fact he rose at the end _*nod to the title*_ *he'll become Batman*, not _Nightwin_g.
> 
> ...



I think that's something that hasn't been talked about that should have been.

Would John Blake becoming Batman even be accepted by Gotham? They've put up an actual statue honoring the guy and fully acknowledged that he's "dead." Taking that into account, how would Blake as Batman work exactly?


----------



## Jena (Aug 3, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I think that's something that hasn't been talked about that should have been.
> 
> Would John Blake becoming Batman even be accepted by Gotham? They've put up an actual statue honoring the guy and fully acknowledged that he's "dead." Taking that into account, how would Blake as Batman work exactly?



It'll play into Batman's whole schtick about being an instrument of fear.

People will think he's invincible.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Given that Blake is an amalgam of all of the Robins, I don't know if I'd want them showing up as actual characters aside from cameos.
> 
> Seeing 3-5 kids (a charming one, an angry one, a nerdy one, a bubbly one, and a snobby one) hanging out in the halls of wayne manor would be a pretty cool shout out though.
> 
> Who am I kidding, the bubbly one wouldn't even be acknowledged



Indeed he is :3

But that's still not to say that Dick Grayson doesn't exist in that universe, which I firmly believe that he does. It's just that the whole Wayne Manor and Batcave connection is just striking ;O



In Brightest Day! said:


> I think that's something that hasn't been talked about that should have been.
> 
> Would John Blake becoming Batman even be accepted by Gotham? They've put up an actual statue honoring the guy and fully acknowledged that he's "dead." Taking that into account, how would Blake as Batman work exactly?



Oooo is it now? ;O

I think he would be accepted, and who's to say that Batman didn't survive the bomb? It's the whole thing that goes back to _Batman Begins_ and the subject of _"immortality"_ as mentioned by Ra's Al Ghul; anyone can be Batman.

I'm sure it would work, it goes back to everything Bruce said in Batman Begins, The Dark Knight and The Dark Knight Rises about the mantle of _The Dark Knight_; Bruce wouldn't have given Blake the coordinates to the Batcave if he didn't think it would work.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 3, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I think that's something that hasn't been talked about that should have been.
> 
> Would John Blake becoming Batman even be accepted by Gotham? They've put up an actual statue honoring the guy and fully acknowledged that he's "dead." Taking that into account, how would Blake as Batman work exactly?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 3, 2012)

Batman is dead and need to stay dead. But someone taking Batman mantle without being Batman..i.e Robin, is perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

*Bruce:* _"Anyone can be Batman."_


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 4, 2012)

This might be a crazy idea, but what if for this sequel (whether Blake is Batman or Nightwing), a new director signed on instead of Nolan? I think Darren Aronofsky could be a really interesting choice. In fact, if Aronofsky signed on for any DC movie project I'd be excited.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 4, 2012)

I highly doubt is gonna be a sequel, it will be a reboot. They should make a batman movie that is like Arkham Aylum/City videogame, those are godly and one of the most acurate not-comic Batman ever.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Batman is dead and need to stay dead. But someone taking Batman mantle without being Batman..i.e Robin, is perfectly reasonable.



Batman is immortal. That's like the main theme over all three movies, creating something that can't die.


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> This might be a crazy idea, but what if for this sequel (whether Blake is Batman or Nightwing), a new director signed on instead of Nolan? I think Darren Aronofsky could be a really interesting choice. In fact, if Aronofsky signed on for any DC movie project I'd be excited.



I really dont think anyone would return if Nolan wasn't involved.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 4, 2012)

The whole anyone can be Batman is a bit foolish, Bruce was able to be Batman because he was a billionaire was trained by highly skilled ninjas, I just dont see Uncle Joe being Batman.


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2012)

James Bond said:


> The whole anyone can be Batman is a bit foolish, Bruce was able to be Batman because he was a billionaire was trained by highly skilled ninjas, I just dont see Uncle Joe being Batman.



Alfred and Lucius will be at his side, no doubt :3


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Bruce:* _"Anyone can be Batman."_



Unless they're wearing hockey pants.



In Brightest Day! said:


> This might be a crazy idea, but what if for this sequel (whether Blake is Batman or Nightwing), a new director signed on instead of Nolan? I think Darren Aronofsky could be a really interesting choice. In fact, if Aronofsky signed on for any DC movie project I'd be excited.



If you knew what Darren Aronofsky originally pitched for a Batman movie, you would not be saying that.



Bart said:


> Alfred and Lucius will be at his side, no doubt :3



Alfred is too busy enjoying his retirement. And he just said in that movie that he didn't even want _Bruce_ to be Batman, and hoped he would never return to Gotham.

'Course, the fact that Bruce had left him everything in his will and had been declared legally dead might have something to do with that...


----------



## Jay. (Aug 4, 2012)

he's the perfect robin tbh


already thought that in inception


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Good god no. 
Please let there be no reboot for the next decade or so.


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't know if anyone has brought this up but the reason why there wasnt a robin in any of the movies is because Bale said he would not do it if they introduced a sidekick. I honestly see no point at all in making another movie and I don't want a reboot for atleast 8 years. The spiderman reboot only worked because the trilogy went to crap the dark knight trilogy is good and I honestly don't know how they can find a good batman or a good script anytime soon that will make us forget.


----------



## Distance (Aug 4, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Unless they're wearing hockey pants.



I just read that in the Batman voice and lol'd.


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Unless they're wearing hockey pants.



True ^^

Anyone can be anything, but doesn't mean they should or they could.



masamune1 said:


> Alfred is too busy enjoying his retirement. And he just said in that movie that he didn't even want _Bruce_ to be Batman, and hoped he would never return to Gotham.
> 
> 'Course, the fact that Bruce had left him everything in his will and had been declared legally dead might have something to do with that...



For the moment; but even Alfred knows that there's always a need for Batman, especially after the events of _The Dark Knight Rises_, despite what it cost Bruce, but it was all becuase of what Bruce had lost in the past.

Blake knows exactly what he's getting himself into.

Ooo what did you mean?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 4, 2012)

In _Begins_ when Bruce finds out he's been declared legally dead he says that it was a good thing that he left everything to Alfred in his will (to which Alfred quips that Bruce can "borrow the Rolls (Royce) if you like").

I was making a joke that Alfred might be upset because as long as Bruce was "dead", he owned Wayne Manor and Bruce's fortune and since Bruce came back, he had to give it up. So, maybe that was the _real_ reason he hoped Bruce would never show up in Gotham again.

And now the joke is ruined because I've explained it.


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2012)

Hahaha


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 4, 2012)

On having to explain the joke- I'm not blaming anyone, but that was entirely your fault.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 4, 2012)

I got the joke Mas .


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 4, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> If you knew what Darren Aronofsky originally pitched for a Batman movie, you would not be saying that.



What was Aronofsky planning?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2012)

Batman drove a chevy and was played by Clint Eastwood if memory serves lol


----------



## ovanz (Aug 5, 2012)

Will they ever do a movie with Azrael on it? he was the replacement for batman after Bane broke him in the comics anyway. 

They may need to tune down a little the religious part of Azrael, becaue u know religious humans always bitch when they saw something offensive to their religion  especially in movies.

For those that don't know about Azrael, he was like a vigilante/killer from a religious cult, and their saint was called "Saint Dumas" i think. I only remember from the comics is that the cult passed down the Azrael mantle to a new generation.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 5, 2012)

Batman Beyond. The shelved project that had the potential of making it to the big screen until Warner Bros. decided to go for Nolan's idea instead. Although things turned out favorable and I am a big fan of Chris' trilogy - I think it's about they get the green light and keep Batman Beyond in a story line / plot of it's own outside the Dark Knight series (although again, I stress this, I prefer the Dark Knight series more). 



> *There was also a planned Batman Beyond live action feature, to be written by Paul Dini. However, Warner Bros. shelved the project and eventually went with the Batman Begins concept instead. In August 2000, Warner Bros.* *announced that it was developing a live action film adaptation of the TV series Batman Beyond with Boaz Yakin attached to co-write and direct. The TV series' creators Paul Dini and Alan Burnett were hired to write a screenplay for the feature film, with author Neal Stephenson consulting the duo.[9] By July 2001, a first draft was turned in to the studio, and the writers were waiting to see if a rewrite would be needed. The studio, also exploring other takes of Batman in development,[10] eventually placed the Batman Beyond on hold in August 2001.*[11]



I still think the project has potential. The show was seriously one of the best we had in the 90's. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 5, 2012)

Warner Bros want to reboot Batman in 2016. I give them six months to crack and have a director with a new script. The good news is that they will skip the origin story.


----------



## Spock (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't stand Nightwing and if they really went with a Nightwing movie it will be major failure since no one really knows or cares about that character on a larger scale as people do for Batman/Bruce Wayne. Unless they star commercializing that shit early like The Amazing Spiderman producers did. 



NA NA NA NA NA NA... BATMAN!


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 6, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> What was Aronofsky planning?







> Among other things, Bruce flees after his parents are murdered, and goes to live above a car garage with Big Al, and his son Little Al. Big Al eventually dies, and Little Al becomes Bruce's mentor and the "Alfred" figure. Bruce turns a Lincoln Continental into his Batmobile, but he doesn't really set out to be a bat ? he disguises himself first with a scar, then with a hockey mask and cape. He is hitting criminals with his father's old signet ring, leaving the initials "TW" on their faces ? but everybody thinks this looks like a bat-shape, and they start calling him the Batman. So he finally decides to go with it and dress like a bat. We meet Harvey Dent and Selina Kyle before they become Two-Face and Catwoman, and also glimpse the Joker. Despite these differences, some scenes and strands are lifted directly from Miller's graphic novel.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 6, 2012)

Screw Batman and the Justice league I want a Teen Titans movie with Slade as the villain. Then they could make a sequel where Terra joins the team and Trigon is the villain.

Yes I know this is very unlikely to happen but hey a guy can dream right.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 6, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Screw Batman and the Justice league I want a Teen Titans movie with Slade as the villain. Then they could make a sequel where Terra joins the team and Trigon is the villain.
> 
> Yes I know this is very unlikely to happen but hey a guy can dream right.



If Guardians of the Galaxy can happen I don't see why this can't.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 6, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> Batman Beyond. The shelved project that had the potential of making it to the big screen until Warner Bros. decided to go for Nolan's idea instead. Although things turned out favorable and I am a big fan of Chris' trilogy - I think it's about they get the green light and keep Batman Beyond in a story line / plot of it's own outside the Dark Knight series (although again, I stress this, I prefer the Dark Knight series more).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does it come in black? All black? Because that's some Batman and Robin shit right there.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 6, 2012)

Eli said:


> I can't stand Nightwing and if they really went with a Nightwing movie it will be major failure since no *one really knows or cares about that character on a larger scale as people do for Batman/Bruce Wayne*. Unless they star commercializing that shit early like The Amazing Spiderman producers did.



This is why I have always thought that a Nightwing film wouldn't work.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2012)

i would like a batman beyond movie i was a fan of the cartoon would be interesting.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 6, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> This is why I have always thought that a Nightwing film wouldn't work.



It's not like Iron Man was a particularly popular character either. In all seriousness though, it's really depressing when people say something wouldn't be good simply because it isn't already popular.

Something already being popular amongst it's target audience should be more of a reason to go forward with something, not a prerequisite. 

That being said, Nightwing is an incredibly marketable character. He's batman meets spider-man, to put it simply. How could anyone not see potential in that?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 6, 2012)

More Batfamily in reboot or I'm not seeing it


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 7, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> If Guardians of the Galaxy can happen I don't see why this can't.



Don't know Guardians of the Galaxy but wouldn't it be hard to do Teen Titans especially considering only 1 out of the 5 have even been in a movie before, that being Robin. I don't recall the other four ever being in a movie before so they would have four non-movie established characters to develop plus Slade who has also never been in a movie. 

I mean with the Avengers all of the main ones had their own movies so most people knew who they were, well except Hawkeye who only had a cameo inn the Thor movie and Black Widow only had a small role in Iron Man 2 but you get what I mean. Robin has been in a few Batman movies so he is fine, Raven I wouldn't mind seeing in her own movie since she has the back-story, power-set and villain to warrant her own movie (Trigon)

The other three could probably take the Hawkeye/Black Widow route of having minor roles in other movies to introduce them.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 7, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> It's not like Iron Man was a particularly popular character either. In all seriousness though, it's really depressing when people say something wouldn't be good simply because it isn't already popular.
> 
> Something already being popular amongst it's target audience should be more of a reason to go forward with something, not a prerequisite.
> 
> That being said, Nightwing is an incredibly marketable character. He's batman meets spider-man, to put it simply. How could anyone not see potential in that?



I mainly say the reason why Nightwing turns people off is because they can't think of a single story, besides teen titans, where nightwing is great. I mean I can't even name his rogues gallery. This is a hero that gets raped by his version of catwoman while high. I see a movie about nightwing being a movie about a fun loving, even hope filled superhero (and who is highly skilled) being taken into the abyss of gang warfare and the mob and coming out battle scarred and becoming this dark character. Nightwing is really daredevil.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, he had Blockbuster II...thats all I can think of.

I can see a Nightwing movie working; all the same, I think it would work best following set-up from a Batman movie, and even then more as a one-off rather than his own series.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2012)

That better be Batgirl .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 7, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> I mainly say the reason why Nightwing turns people off is because they can't think of a single story, besides teen titans, where nightwing is great. I mean I can't even name his rogues gallery. This is a hero that gets raped by his version of catwoman while high. I see a movie about nightwing being a movie about a fun loving, even hope filled superhero (and who is highly skilled) being taken into the abyss of gang warfare and the mob *and coming out battle scarred and becoming this dark character. Nightwing is really daredevil.*



You had me until here. Nightwing is not Daredevil. DC tried to make Nightwing Daredevil and it turned out meh.



masamune1 said:


> Well, he had Blockbuster II...thats all I can think of.
> 
> I can see a Nightwing movie working; all the same, I think it would work best following set-up from a Batman movie, and even then more as a one-off rather than his own series.



Eh, Blockbuster is too obviously/clearly a kingpin knockoff. I think James Jr. is the best choice for a movie villain, but really black mirror in general would be a great place to start with a nightwing movie.


----------

